# It wasn't me I was cleaning my wig



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Gary Glitter's ludicrous defence in his latest trial

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...ter-trial-abuse-allegations-busy-cleaning-wig

I wonder if the jury will be convinced ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Guilty until proved innocent eh?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have to ask why this woman spent the night in his hotel room if she didn't want to have sex! Maybe she just wanted to see his etchings!! :roll:

_"One of the women who alleges he sexually assaulted her told the court she and Gadd had smoked together *when she spent the night at his hotel room* in Leicester."_


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Guilty until proved innocent eh?


Not at all he is quite entitled to use any defence in court that he deems appropriate.
I wouldn't be comfortable letting him baby sit my grand daughter-would you ?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Seems like ''I was cleaning my wig''is a euphemism for something much more sinister now he has been found guilty and faces a long jail term.
In these circumstances is it possible for a celebrity in the public eye with a criminal history to get a fair trial for historic allegations?
Even though the judge advised the jury not to take any notice of any past convictions of a similar nature I think it is bound to have an effect on the jury.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

He is supposedly guilty of assaulting a young girl left alone with him by her mother.

Is the mother going to be charged with "aiding and abetting"?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

16 years in prison,at the age of 70 it probably means he will never get out and die in prison,some would say that's a good thing,


----------

